

Introducing Project Spartan: The New Browser Built for Windows 10 - tashoecraft
http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/03/30/introducing-project-spartan-the-new-browser-built-for-windows-10/?OCID=WIP_r_Apr_Body_MoreDets

======
bob-2
Was this actually published March 30th, or is this new as of today? I had not
heard of Project Spartan being included with the technical preview until today
(April 30th).

